# How to tell if my shetland is pregnant?



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Get a vet out. Thats the only way you are going to know for sure.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Moved from different section, so bumping it up for OP...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

By calling your vet.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Blood test


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I fairly uneducated in it (well, except calling a vet, of course). But... Can you do urine test?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

They do sell Wee foal kits which are urine tests. I actually did one on my mare.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

There are lots of ways to see if a mare is pregnate by their body weight, their weight distribution, hips, and udders- but they arent really helpfull if you didnt know your mare before you bought her. You'd need to know where she generally holds her body fat and her average weight- as well as her behaviors. So really, everyone is right. You wont really know unless you call a vet out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Another vote for you to call your vet.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Endiku said:


> There are lots of ways to see if a mare is pregnate by their body weight, their weight distribution, hips, and udders- but they arent really helpfull if you didnt know your mare before you bought her


And even if you did know her well, as with women, there are indications of likelihood, but the only way to be certain is to do a pregnancy test. Call your (*good* equine)vet. I say find a good equine one, because there are other concerns if she is pregnant, that you may need to learn about, such as ensuring good(but not too much) diet & nutrition for the mare, keeping her exercised & fit(fit, healthy mares are less likely to produce foals that are born already lami-prone) and the multitude of other stuff you may need to learn/do to prepare for a foal.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Tough issue that I think needs some pondering.... health issue that you do not understand.... maybe call a vet? Nah, you could just ask here or ask your friends.


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

Was that sarcasm truly necessary, Alex? I'm new at the owning a pony that's in foal business. I have bred various other animals who are quite easy to tell if they are pregnant. I was wondering if there was some kind of easy way eg: Rabbit genitalia goes really red and swollen and you can feel their kits from week one, chickens you candle the eggs etc (not that I think for a moment that horse pregnancy relates in any way to chickens or rabbits).

The guy that sold her to me had her in a paddock with a colt for 6 months but he knows less than me - at least I've always ridden, not owned before. The pony has had 2 foals previously so he assumes she's pregnant.

I get the picture to go to the vet!! cheers guys... I probably should have given you this explanation in the first place so you understood why I was asking...not to replace a vet's opinion simply to know whether there is an easy way for me to tell.

I've had some really awesome conversations in forums with people on this site and the above comment really took me back.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

auntykatherine said:


> I've had some really awesome conversations in forums with people on this site and the above comment really took me back.


Apologies on my part at least, if I came over condescending or anything. I certainly didn't intend that and do strive not to assume anything not stated about people's knowledge or lack of. There are a lot of questions of this sort asked by ignorant people or those that choose to own animals but not pay for a vet when necessary, so I presume as with my response, those thoughts probably coloured other people's responses too.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

AuntyKaterine- there have been a lot of threads recently about people and pregnant mares who are not willing to call the vet, so some people do get fairly annoyed.
I don't think there is an easy way to tell... but I have had no experiance that is just from reading everyones elses posts, if shes nearly due then the udders start to swell with milk and wax like stuff apears on the teets.
Don't take my word for it you are probably best with a vet though


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I am only 3 days old to the forum and this post was put up on my first day. Since then, I have read the pregnancy questions on the breeding forum.

I am a very responsible pet and live stock owner and have a regular vet (who's specialty - or passion- is actually horses!). My pony also needs a farrier (I am really cranky with the neglect she was kept in because of lack of specialist care). Unfortunately, being the time of year it is, I can not get either out to see her until next week.

Cheers for all your comments - after I read the amount of pregnancy ones, I can certainly see how frustrating it would be to continually get these questions.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

auntykatherine said:


> My pony also needs a farrier (I am really cranky with the neglect she was kept in because of lack of specialist care). Unfortunately, being the time of year it is, I can not get either out to see her until next week.


Another week or few is highly unlikely to be detrimental, but a bad farrier may be, so refer to my signature line for more info & ensure you find yourself a *good* one! Cheers!


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Loosie, all information is appreciated - I am keen to learn and do the best for Dolly.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats always good to hear  and I know how difficult it can be to get a hold of farriers, but luckly I got hold of mine just before he went on holidays


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

We got Dolly two days after Christmas...a bit of a rescue job so organising before Christmas didn't quite work! I am quite concerned about her feet as one hoof is actually peeling a chunk off (hard to explain). I have been asking around my friends but they're mainly rural and the farrier I use for the horse I have a free lease on doesn't come into Canberra. I might actually put it up on the forum...I've met a few people from Canberra on the Forum already!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

auntykatherine said:


> I might actually put it up on the forum...I've met a few people from Canberra on the Forum already!


Oh, hi fellow Aussie! I'm in Healesville, Vic, so don't get quite that far either<TIC> but if you get onto an Australian hoof care list you're bound to find someone within the realm. In the meantime, if you're concerned, you can post hoof pics & get some opinions on what emergency measures may be beneficial. I know there's also a Canberra specific horse forum that I discovered - 'Bush Capital' or some such.


----------

